# Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife



## DKK007 (24. Dezember 2017)

*Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

Nachdem bei Vodafone in der letzten Zeit die mobilen Datentarife aufgestockt wurden, waren Mitte des Monats endlich auch die Zuhause Tarife für die Nutzung von LTE als DSL Ersatz dran. Allerdings gab es darüber keine Berichte. 
Am 14.12. wurde das Datenvolumen um 66% erhöht. Somit ergibt sich folgendes:
LTE Zuhause 21000: statt 15 GB nun 25 GB
LTE Zuhause 50000: statt 30 GB nun 50 GB

Quelle: Gelost:  Re: LTE Datenvolumen - Vodafone Community

Das aktuelle Datenvolumen kann wie immer unter center.vodafone.de abgefragt werden.

Anmerkung:
Allerdings scheint das neue Datenvolumen derzeit kräftig genutzt zu werden, so dass die LTE-Masten in den Dörfern überlastet sind.
Bei uns liegen im Download gerade nur 2.621 kbit/s an (statt 21.000 kbit/s), während der Upload bei den normalen ~6.000 kbit/s stagniert.


----------



## pflugi2000 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

Und ich mit meiner Bambusleitung wäre froh wen ich mal 621kbit/s hätte...


----------



## DKK007 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

Gibt es bei euch keinen LTE Empfang?


----------



## Adi1 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei euch keinen LTE Empfang?



Wo lebst du denn?

Fahre mal in ein Grenzgebiet, bei mir in Sachsen, da ist ein tschechisches Netz auf deutschem Territorium schneller erreichbar als andersrum. 

LTE wäre gut, gibts aber nicht,
so schaufeln jetzt die Abgehängten in Eigenregie ihre Gräben,
damit mal wenigstens schnelles Internet ankommt.

Hut ab, was es alles noch in Deutschland gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

Wobei die man dann mit dem ausländischen Tarif sogar besser dran wäre. In den meisten EU-Ländern gibt es deutlich mehr Datenvolumen als hier.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

50 GB das ist doch ein schlechter Scherz. 
Da kann man sich ja nicht mal ein aktuelles Spiel runterladen. 50+ GB sind ja fast schon Standard.

Mit meiner Bambusleitung (DSL Hybrid) bin ich nie unter 400 GB im Monat.


----------



## thinel (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

gilt das auch dafür???  GigaCube - Schnell, einfach und überall ins Internet


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

Über LTE ins Internet?
Da nehme ich lieber das V.92 Modem oder ISDN. Die Latenzen bei LTE sind um 100 ms hier in der Region. Da kannste mit ISDN besser Zocken.  Hast du mal einen Editor über LTE genutzt? Ist unbenutzbar.
Wenn ich bei GigaCube lese, dass die die Inhalten verändern (Konvertieren von Videostreams) ist das eine reine Unverschämtheit. Ich surfe zwar immmer mit Proxy. Den Inhalt einer Datenübertragung komplett zu drosseln aktzeptiere ich, aber nicht die Veränderung. Über den Proxy können die das zwar nicht, aber die T-Com aht das bei ISDN auch nicht gemacht, nur weil die Datenrate klein ist (128Kbit/s)
Firmen wie Vodafone bekommen von mir keinen Cent, wenn sie sich so etwas erlauben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Über LTE ins Internet?


Zum Surfen und Downloaden sicher nicht schlecht. Wenn das LTE dann auch schnell genug ist. Nur die paar GB die man hat sind ein Problem.

Aber ich würde immer, wenn es geht, DSL Hybrid der Telekom nehmen. Das bisschen DSL Speed was viele (und ich) haben mit LTE verbessern, ohne begrenztes Daten Volumen ist halt einfach deutlich besser als das was hier Vodafone anbietet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

Hybrid käme mir mit dem Speedport nicht ins Haus. Ich ahbe einen Cisco-Router (wird per CLI konfiguriert, ich kann dort alles konfigurieren)
Sobald aber ein Teil der Daten über das LTE gehen habe ich einen DSL-Latenz und eine LTE-Latenz. Da wird sich der Server auf der Gegenseite freuen. Jitter wird auch eine Katastrophe sein. Ich war mal im Urlaub und bin über DSL-Hybrid gegangen. Dort gab es auch einen analogen Telefonanschluss und ich bin schließlich mit 30 Kbit/s ins Internet. Latenz war einfach besser. Lieber langsam und stabil, als teilweise schnell und dann für 10 sec. keine Verbindung (wie bei Hybrid). Da haste immer Timeout.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

Wenn es dir ums online spielen geht kann man ja in den Router Einstellungen LTE abschalten. Dann hast nur dein DSL. Aber zum surfen und vor allem Downloaden ist Hybrid schon toll. Bei mir bringt es zwar, Empfangsbedingt, nicht so viel. Aber lieber 10-15 MBit/s mit Hybrid als nur 6 MBit/s mit DSL only.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

wie schon geagt, nur zum surfen. Downloaden geht nur mit dem eMule oder Torrent, da die Verbindung zu oft abbricht.


----------



## Baker79 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*



thinel schrieb:


> gilt das auch dafür???  GigaCube - Schnell, einfach und überall ins Internet



Da müsste ich meinen mal anwerfen und nachschauen, obs bei den 50GB geblieben ist. Die brauch ich aber eh nur auf Montage, wo wir kein Internet in der Pension haben. (Ja, sowas gibts noch)

btw: Gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Vodafone: 66% mehr Datenvolumen pro Monat für LTE-Zuhause Tarife*

Laut Webseite sind es noch 50GB. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es mehr wäre bei dem Preis. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> wie schon geagt, nur zum surfen. Downloaden geht nur mit dem eMule oder Torrent, da die Verbindung zu oft abbricht.



Muss dann aber an deiner Verbindung liegen. Bei uns gibt es zwar auch öfter wetterbedingte Störungen, aber wenn es läuft, dann läuft es. Kleine Downloads mit Steam oder im Browser sind kein Problem. Große Sachen wie Spiele oder Filme werden halt unter der Woche übers Uninetz runtergezogen. 
Wobei jetzt die Hälfte vom Monat rum ist und noch 15,4 GB übrig. Wenn es bei 25 GB bleibt, scheint das doch ganz gut für den Monat zu reichen.


----------

